# Change of plans



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

This little guy has just came into my life. Saw the ad on Facebook and there was just something about him.I went to visit him today and he is a wild child. Playful and full of life which is what I wanted.he was found in a supermarket parking lot during a really bad storm. The people who found him looked for the owners but no luck.they took him to the vet and he got shots flea treatment ans de wormer.he is scared right now but is slowly coming around. He is sitting on my lap now and is a wonderful guy.he came with everything needed. He has hard and wet food litter and a box for now. I have a pet carrier at home but I'm visiting my grandparents.he is smaller than the picture makes him look.vet guessed him at 6-8 weeks old. He was covered in fleas when they found him but he is a healthy kitten.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

awwwe, what a sweet little guy. Have lots of fun with your new buddy!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

He has dirty ears. Like really dirty. Should I clean them or not ? After zarek I am going to be asking lots of probably stupid questions. I know he is older but I just want to be super catious.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Okay just a few more,lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Sure you can clean his ears! I use ear wipes from PetSmart (or Petco?) but any wipe, even just a Kleenex will work. Don't go further than your finger will permit. If he keeps rubbing his ears then I would suspect ear mites. Mineral oil will take care of those. Or olive oil. He's cute - I hope you have many, many happy years together.

I don't see a name for him - have you picked one out?


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Marcia said:


> Sure you can clean his ears! I use ear wipes from PetSmart (or Petco?) but any wipe, even just a Kleenex will work. Don't go further than your finger will permit. If he keeps rubbing his ears then I would suspect ear mites. Mineral oil will take care of those. Or olive oil. He's cute - I hope you have many, many happy years together.
> 
> I don't see a name for him - have you picked one out?


Thank you! He does not have a name yet. I'm still thinking about it! Naming has to be one of the hardest things! Also what's a good litter box size? He has a little tub right now because alberts is to tall for him. And lid or no lid? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Dicesmom said:


> Thank you! He does not have a name yet. I'm still thinking about it! Naming has to be one of the hardest things! Also what's a good litter box size? He has a little tub right now because alberts is to tall for him. And lid or no lid?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I got a little plastic one for my 6 week old one at Wal-Mart. May want to check them out. Cotton seems to use hers real well


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh an orange guy! What a cutie! 

By all means clean his ears but if he scratches them a lot have them checked for mites by a vet. A vet will dig down into the canal and look at the glop under a microscope and can see mites if they are there. It can become serious if ignored or not noticed. 

Im betting he is feeling a 100% better without fleas and has love and great food plus a forever home! Congrats on your newest addition!


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Congratulations!!
He looks so sweet. What a lucky guy he is. He looks like a 'baby Artie"!

About his ears. He could have ear mites. The Vet can evaluate him.

FYI, not to sound preachy, but you should probably get a Vet appointment for next week--Just to check him out and have a Vet. Even though they say a Vet may have seen him, from the shelter. It is a good idea. If you can, take a stool specimen also. :kittyturn

Enjoy him for many years!!!rcat


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

He will be going to the vet in a few weeks. I get paid next Friday so he will go in the following Monday. He is at my house finally and he I roaming on my bed. He is not sure about my dogs but there pretty clam right now. My black lab is crates for safety but my yellow lab is pretty chill and just laying there watching him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Is Zeke a cat name. When I saw him I thought Zeke. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

I think that's a great name. Then you would have cats from A (Albert) to Z (Zeke)!!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Adorable! And any cat is a cat name if you want it to be!!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Okay so he has a 3 oz can of food. I was thinking half in the morning and half in the evening. Then during lunch he gets a little of his dry food.is that to much.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is beautiful! Orange kitties are my weakness.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

He is exploring a lot more and has figured out how to climb up my window now. He uses the litter box(yay!) And is really playful and I think Zeke is part spider monkey,lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

they need to free feed the first 8 months. Give Zeke as much as he wants to eat. Hes a kitten and burns lots of calories plus his body is growing quickly. He needs all the food he wants to aid in his growth and energy level. Your doing a great job with him!


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Precious!!! Good for you for taking him in.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Mitts & Tess said:


> they need to free feed the first 8 months. Give Zeke as much as he wants to eat. Hes a kitten and burns lots of calories plus his body is growing quickly. He needs all the food he wants to aid in his growth and energy level. Your doing a great job with him!


I can't free feed because I have a food possessive dog and they all are in a room together. They are not allowed out together when I'm not in there, though.My dogs are kenneled and Zeke is loose. So if I leave food down while they are up and then pick it up when there all out is that okay? Then sometimes kennel the dogs and give him an hour or two of being able to eat. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

If you can't leave food down, then offer several large meals every day, food left over is better than eating up everything and asking for more at a young age. 

Here's a general guild line I found online:
_The average adult cat needs 20 to 30 calories per pound of body weight every day. The caloric requirements of a kitten decline from about 113 calories per pound of body weight a day at 10 weeks of age to 36 calories per pound of body weight a day at 40 weeks.

_If you look on the cat food tin (a 13 oz one would be much more cost effective) they're about 400-550 calories.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

He loos so happy to have a home, so safe and loved now


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Okay zeke is terrified of my dogs. So I have decides that to get him used to them I am going to keep my yellow lab crated and let him out every other hour and let Zeke stay out. I am keeping my black lab out of my room since he thinks anything that moves he needs to chase. I feel bad but I need to do what is safest foe both of them. So this way Zeke can free feed also. Then at night put zekes food where he can reach it but my yellow lab can't(while he is sweet and very gentle with everything he is food possessive. And let them both be aloud out at night(my yellow lab sleeps at the bottom of my bed and its weird and I'm uncomfortable when he isn't there) and keep black lab crated with comforter over it so he doesn't get over stimulates and break out of his crate.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, congratulations on your new buddy! He's adorable and looks like a bundle of energy!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Last night was so peaceful,lol. I took my dogs on a four mile hike then got home and let them play in their pools. Then I played with Zeke for about 3 hours(yes he has that much energy!) He is past his "quarantine" stage so he got to meet my ferret. That was interesting. My ferret is super friendly and will play with anything. He wanted to play Zeke was unsure what the Slinky like object was doing running under him and running around. He is still unsure of koda but I'm sure they will start getting along soon. Cats and ferrets make really good friends  so Zeke slept almost all night except to go potty and get a drink. The dogs snored all night and I got a peaceful sleep! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

